# Grafschaft Bentheim MTB anyone ?



## Schmiti93 (14. April 2013)

Hi, 

da ich immer in der Grafschaft alleine unterwegs bin mit dem MTB und mir das mit der Zeit echt langweilig wird wäre es cool mal welche aus Nordhorn & Umgebung zu treffen, die auch MTB fahren. Gibt ja hier n paar coole Trails etc. aber alleine macht das auch nur halb so viel spaß ;-) 

Meldet euch !!

LG


----------



## Deleted 272832 (8. Mai 2013)

Hey komme aus Gronau, waren bis jetzt auch schon 2 mal in Richtung Gildehaus unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiti93 (8. Mai 2013)

Ja geil, man kann sich ja mal treffen zum biken !


----------



## Freeridesoul (13. Mai 2013)

hallo bin leidenschaftlicher freerider und werde bald wieder nach nordhorn ziehen und suche daher auch gleichgesinnte hoffe mann kann denn mal ein wenig shredden gehen


----------



## Michi1710 (20. Mai 2013)

Hi Zusammen 

Ich fahre auch in Nordhorn   sollen wir uns mal Treffen.


----------



## Deleted 272832 (20. Mai 2013)

Bin mit nem Kumpel gestern noch nach Gildehaus zur Mühle gefahren... Haben ne schöne Strecke dorthin... sind zwar nur 30KM aber für eben zwischendurch ganz nett 

Kenne bei euch in der Gegend jetzt leider nicht soviele Trails...


----------



## Freeridesoul (23. Mai 2013)

geile sache kann man auf jeden mal machen war vor ein paar tagen in den bentheimer bergen unterwegs da gibts wohl ein paar kleine aber auch anspruchsvolle trails


----------



## Michael-Gronau (27. Dezember 2013)

Freeride in Bad Bentheim ? das würde mich auch interessieren 
ich komme aus Gronau


----------



## cubeJazz (27. Dezember 2013)

Komme aus Bentheim, für Freeride gibts hier einfach zu wenig Strecke, die bergab geht, aber für CC oder "Soft" Enduro Fahrer sind die Trails an der Franzosenschlucht nicht schlecht. 
Gerne PN, wenn jemand mal vorbei schauen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 272832 (27. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich auch meistens unterwegs... Waldstück nahe sieringhook rein und dann Richtung bentheim franzosenschlucht

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael-Gronau (29. Dezember 2013)

es wird doch zeit das die "RICHTIGEN" Bikeparks wieder öffnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeheld (22. März 2014)

Falls du interesse hast.....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1443393159222100/

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rigger (25. März 2014)

Moinsen ich komme aus schüttorf und bin dort (Bad Bentheim) auch regelmäßig unterwegs, sonntag geht es erstmal nach Willingen...


----------



## Raabit88 (21. September 2021)

Moin , ich fahre mit einer Gruppe aus Nordhorn relativ häufig in alle möglichen bikeparks und auf hometrails oder Vereins Strecken wie zb von den deisterfreunden . Jeder darf sich uns gerne anschließen . Ich habe von einem downhill hometrail Projekt im Bentheim gehört weiß das jemand mehr drüber . Da ist sogar der Kreis Sport Verband informiert drüber also schon was Hand festes .


----------



## Raabit88 (21. September 2021)

Achso ja wir haben eine WhatsApp Gruppe wo wir Termine abmachen und Fahrten planen . Wer Interesse hat evtl . Gerne melden 
Wir fahren downhill freeride und springen relativ gern 🤪


----------



## Fabian5000 (4. August 2022)

Raabit88 schrieb:


> Achso ja wir haben eine WhatsApp Gruppe wo wir Termine abmachen und Fahrten planen . Wer Interesse hat evtl . Gerne melden
> Wir fahren downhill freeride und springen relativ gern 🤪


Guten Tag, ich suche Leute die auch mal in der Woche einen Bikepark ansteuern wollen. Dann ist nicht soviel los. Komme aus Neuenhaus. Also pack mich gerne in die WhatsApp Gruppe! 01736857465 LG Fabian


----------



## Maxi-mtbinnoh (25. Dezember 2022)

Schmiti93 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich immer in der Grafschaft alleine unterwegs bin mit dem MTB und mir das mit der Zeit echt langweilig wird wäre es cool mal welche aus Nordhorn & Umgebung zu treffen, die auch MTB fahren. Gibt ja hier n paar coole Trails etc. aber alleine macht das auch nur halb so viel spaß ;-)
> 
> ...


Wo gibts den trails in Nordhorn suche echt welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (27. Dezember 2022)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne, kenne nur die in bad bentheim.


----------



## Raabit88 (27. Dezember 2022)

Schickt mir mal eure e-Mail Adresse habe da was interessantes von Kreis Sport verband . Wo über eine Trail Errichtung in Nordhorn diskutiert wird .


----------



## Maxi-mtbinnoh (27. Dezember 2022)

Raabit88 schrieb:


> Schickt mir mal eure e-Mail Adresse habe da was interessantes von Kreis Sport verband . Wo über eine Trail Errichtung in Nordhorn diskutiert wird .


[email protected]


----------



## Raabit88 (28. Dezember 2022)

Für alle mtb Fahrer aus der Grafschaft Bentheim schreibt mir bei WhatsApp und ich schicke euch den anmelde link für ein Workshop wo über das mtb Thema in der Grafschaft gesprochen wird mit Kreisspitze verband Politik und einer Firma die das in die Hand nehmen wird umso mehr von uns dort hingehen desto besser unsere Chancen auf ein gutes Projekt . ‪+49 1512 9183785‬ bitte nur über WhatsApp melden


----------

